# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Τρίμερ για γένια

## anypotaktus

Έχει κανείς υπόψη του πως μπορεί να ανοίγει αυτό προκειμένου να αλλάξει η επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία του?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## JOUN

Σε αλλο Philips που ειχα αλλαξει μπαταρια,ηταν πισω απο το κουμπι on-off(φαινοταν μονο στην θεση on)και η αλλη πισω απο την κεφαλη(επρεπε να την βγαλεις οπως οταν αλλαζεις εξαρτημα)

----------


## anypotaktus

@JOUN σ΄ευχαριστώ αλλά καμία σχέση με τούτο το μοντέλο !

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί το καπάκι να βγαίνει όπως ακριβώς στο τηλεχειριστείριο (TV) δηλαδή να κουμπώνει με δοντάκια και πρέπει να εφαρμόσεις πίεση στο πλάι

Μπορεί και από τα "μαχαίρια" που έχει πλευρά να φαίνονται κάποιες βίδες να βγει πρώτα το μαχαίρι και εσωτερικά άλλες βίδες για τα καπάκια

----------


## ezizu

Εδώ   http://www.dts-online24.de/out/media...0QT4022_32.pdf    είναι το service manual, αλλά δεν δείχνει πως ανοίγει, ούτε έχει κωδικό ανταλλακτικού για την μπαταρία. 
Σαν ανταλλακτικά η Philips παρέχει μόνο το τροφοδοτικό, το ξυράφι ,το βουρτσάκι καθαρισμού και το χτένι/αποστάτη που είναι μπροστά από το ξυράφι. Προφανώς τα καπάκια είναι κουμπωτά και θέλει προσοχή μην σπάσουν κατά το άνοιγμα, ώστε να μπορούν ξανά κουμπώσουν σωστά.

----------


## agis68

με μια ενδελεχή ερευνα που έκανα και ενα τεχνικο phlips που ρώτησα μου είπε πως είναι φιξ.....αν χαλάσει τη πετάς....μόνο κεφαλή αλλάζει και καλώδιο τίποτα αλλο
Τωρα αν δεν εχεις εγγύηση δικίμασε να τη ξεμοντάρεις είτε με τροχάκι dremmel είτε κάτι αλλο

----------


## anypotaktus

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας !

----------

